# 2006 Bracket Projection and Top 40 Rankings



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

For players leaving, I assumed that if you declared you are out, and if draftcity.com has the player in their draft they are out.

Here are my first rankings for next year (Please comment on who should be #1):

1	Oklahoma
2	UConn
3	Kentucky
4	Duke
5	Gonzaga
6	LSU
7	Villanova
8	Boston College
9	Michigan St
10	Florida
11	Texas
12	Stanford
13	Indiana
14	UCLA
15	West Virginia
16	Miami
17	Kansas
18	Georgetown
19	Louisville
20	Arkansas
21	Arizona
22	Temple
23	Memphis
24	Wake Forest
25	Wisconsin
26	Old Dominion
27	Nevada
28	Iowa
29	Texas Tech
30	Virginia Tech
31	Creighton
32	Syracuse
33	Xavier
34	Ohio
35	Air Force
36	North Carolina
37	Wisc-Milwaukee
38	Oregon
39	Illinois
40	Washington


Here are the Brackets

* MINNEAPOLIS*

*Dallas*
1	Oklahoma
16	Alabama A&M / Montana St

8	Xavier
9	UNC

*Detroit*
4	West Virginia
13	Akron

5	Kansas
12	Fresno St

*Philidelphia*
2	Boston College
15	Davidson

7	Old Dominion
10	Washington

*Detroit*
3	Michigan St
14	Utah St

6	Memphis
11	Notre Dame







* WASHINGTON*

*Phildelphia*
1	Uconn
16	Northwestern St

8	Creighton
9	Ohio 

*Salt Lake City*
4	Miami
13	Dayton

5	Arkansas
12	Ohio St

*Jacksonville*
2	Villanova
15	Manhattan

7	Wisconsin
10	Oregon

*Jacksonville*
3	Florida
14	Eastern Kentucky

6	Wake Forest
11	Iowa St




* ATLANTA*

*Dayton*
1	Kentucky
16	Gardner Webb

8	Virginia Tech
9	Air Force

*San Diego*
4	UCLA
13	Oral Roberts

5	Louisville
12	Northern Iowa

*Greensboro*
2	LSU
15	Albany

7	Nevada
10	Illinois

[/b]	Dallas[/b]
3	Texas
14	Penn

6	Arizona
11	Cincinnati


* OAKLAND*

*Greensboro*
1	Duke
16	Monmouth

8	Texas Tech
9	Wisc - Milwaukee

*Dayton*
4	Indiana
13	Holy Cross

5	Georgetown
12	Alabama

*Salt Lake City*
2	Gonzaga
15	Hampton

7	Iowa
10	Syracuse

*San Diego*
3	Stanford
14	Western Kentucky

6	Temple
11	Winthrop


Thoughts? Complaints? Whines? *****es? Words of Admiration?


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I wouldn't even bother trying to project the MAC. Akron could win the MAC championship as a seventh seed or lose in the second round as a 1. I expect Ohio to be just as good next year, and, I expect, once again 8-9 teams will have winnig records.

And IU may make the tournament this upcoming year, but they won't be a No. 4 seed. No way, no how. They don't have a great influx of talent, and I saw them play when they played BSU. They beat us, but they did not look good doing it.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

a whine here...so take with some cheese

Maryland will be good next year


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Oregon will improve a lot......Malik Hairston, Bryce Taylor, Maarty Leunen and Aaron Brooks will have good years and come 2nd in the Pac-10 behind Arizona..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's the deal with the MAC. Ohio should be the top dog. No seniors this year with super freshman becoming sophomores. However, Akron, Toledo and Kent State are going to be really good. Still the MAC got screwed this year with Buffalo, so it will more than likely get one team in again, however if they do get a 2nd, it will be Akron and Ohio. 

The MVC again will have 3 possible teams in the tournament. Northern Iowa, returns practically everyone (except Foster), SIU loses Brooks and Hairston, but has basically everyone else coming back, Creighton loses McKinney, but keeps everyone else of note and SMS will be good too.

5 teams will compete for the 3 bids again.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Thats about right for Kansas.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i think you got us a bit high, but who knows. We certainly wont be that high or that good to start the season, we lose our best player and our most energetic sub. But all our young n's should improve, we get a Mickey D AA back from the injuries in Bozeman, and we get a boat load of new freshman bursting with ability and potential. I think we can be a circa 15 ranked team by the end of the year, but to start the year i'd put us about 25th.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Where is Oklahoma St. on that list?

With JamesOn Curry coming their and the possibility of Gerald Green, Byron Eaton is going to replace Lucas.....they should be pretty good next year...


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

Willo said:


> I wouldn't even bother trying to project the MAC. Akron could win the MAC championship as a seventh seed or lose in the second round as a 1. I expect Ohio to be just as good next year, and, I expect, once again 8-9 teams will have winnig records.
> 
> And IU may make the tournament this upcoming year, but they won't be a No. 4 seed. No way, no how. They don't have a great influx of talent, and I saw them play when they played BSU. They beat us, but they did not look good doing it.


The reason he has IU so good is Marco Killingsworth. The stud transfer from Auburn.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

HoosierDaddy said:


> The reason he has IU so good is Marco Killingsworth. The stud transfer from Auburn.



Call me crazy but I see IU being a top 10 team most of the year....that is if stupid Mike Davis learns how to coach....The talent is all there....There is no word on Wright leaving is there?


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Call me crazy but I see IU being a top 10 team most of the year....that is if stupid Mike Davis learns how to coach....The talent is all there....There is no word on Wright leaving is there?


I dont see why we cant. We actually are very similar to the Illini of this year without the Dee Brown type player, but maybe that Monroe kid is fast like Brown. I think Bracey is very similar to Head and Vaden is similar to Deron. Then we have one of the top frontcourts in the nation in White and Killingsworth. If Davis can coach like he did a few years ago, we're set.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I assumed that Gerald Green is not coming. 

That teams loses everybody but Curry. Curry and Eaton does not make a tournament team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> i think you got us a bit high, but who knows. We certainly wont be that high or that good to start the season, we lose our best player and our most energetic sub. But all our young n's should improve, we get a Mickey D AA back from the injuries in Bozeman, and we get a boat load of new freshman bursting with ability and potential. *I think we can be a circa 15 ranked team by the end of the year, but to start the year i'd put us about 25th. *


My rankings are based on where I think the teams will be at the end of the regular season.

What would be the point of trying to guess where a team will be ranked preseason by some clueless media members in the AP Poll or some ***-kissing coaches assistant in the coahces poll.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> Call me crazy but I see IU being a top 10 team most of the year....that is if stupid Mike Davis learns how to coach....The talent is all there....There is no word on Wright leaving is there?


*Wright is going to try to go pro, and Pat Ewing Jr. is transferring.....
*


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

As of now, I think UK and UConn look to be the 2 best teams for next year. Gay is a legitimate POY candidate for next year, and I don't think Villanueva is a major loss. I would put Oklahoma behind those 2. And Duke without Williams (along with losing Ewing), I don't think are top 15 quality. After their top 3 players this year, they had basically nothing, and 2 of the top 3 will be gone. I know they have a strong recruiting class, but I can't see McRoberts and Paulus as freshmen providing anywhere near the production of Williams/Ewing.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Hoopla said:


> I don't think are top 15 quality.


:laugh: 

Doubters already :no:


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Wright is going to try to go pro, and Pat Ewing Jr. is transferring.....
> *


Wright still hasnt decided, and Ewing would of gotten no playing time with White, Killingsworth, and Allen.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Marco Killingsworth is a great player. I am pissed that he left Auburn


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

HoosierDaddy said:


> I dont see why we cant. We actually are very similar to the Illini of this year without the Dee Brown type player, but maybe that Monroe kid is fast like Brown. I think Bracey is very similar to Head and Vaden is similar to Deron. Then we have one of the top frontcourts in the nation in White and Killingsworth. If Davis can coach like he did a few years ago, we're set.


Similar to Illinois? :rofl:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Arkansas a 5 seed? I would be SHOCKED if they came close to even being a BUBBLE team. That team is awful. Just terrible.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Pat Ewing Jr. is transferring.....*


What? Why? Where did that come from? Didn't he just sign with them a year ago? I saw him play a few times at the state playoffs, he's not too bad. Maybe he wants to come back home? :angel:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

apelman2 said:


> Similar to Illinois? :rofl:


Yes similar.. How dare you bash Indiana like that.. Very similar.. Infact I see them going 37-1 with their lone loss being to Ohio State and they make it to the National Title game.. :curse:


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Nov 18, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yes similar.. How dare you bash Indiana like that.. Very similar.. Infact I see them going 37-1 with their lone loss being to Ohio State and they make it to the National Title game.. :curse:


Your right, were not similar, we have 5 national championships.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> What? Why? Where did that come from? Didn't he just sign with them a year ago? I saw him play a few times at the state playoffs, he's not too bad. Maybe he wants to come back home? :angel:


he anounced he was transfering on ESPN but they didnt say where.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

I really think we deserve higher. I'm not saying they will do as good but being in the Elite 8 should be worth something. I also don't think you took in consideration graduations and early departures realistically.The rest of the BE Nova won't be that high and teams like Syracuse and UConn won't rebuild they will simply reload. Honestly doubt UNC will fall off that much even with departures But hey you had the balls to do this and I commend you for it.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Boston college is way too high.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

They return everybody that matters from a team that won the Big East Regular Season Championship. 

I am going to re-do my rankings some time in July and I might even put them as the favourites in the ACC (I have to rethink Duke and UNC after we know their departures)

And I do no expect a dropoff when going to the ACC that is a little weaker this year. Viriginia Tech and Miami imporved there records entering a strong ACC. 


Or are they


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

BC loses Jermaine Watson and Nate Doornekamp. However, that means that big man Sean Williams is going to play more. BC will be just as good as this year, but if Al Skinner, doesn't at least try to get them more easy baskets, they will be first weekend losers again. Can't play so much halfcourt basketball in the tournament and survive round after round, especially if you don't shoot it well. One bad shooting night and BC is gone. So he needs to look for easy buckets next year.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

mike said:


> I really think we deserve higher. I'm not saying they will do as good but being in the Elite 8 should be worth something. I also don't think you took in consideration graduations and early departures realistically.The rest of the BE Nova won't be that high and teams like Syracuse and UConn won't rebuild they will simply reload. Honestly doubt UNC will fall off that much even with departures But hey you had the balls to do this and I commend you for it.


I moved them up from a seven seed to a fourth seed despite the losses of Salley and Fischer, I think that is the recognition for them being in the elite 8. Despite making the elite eight, does not mean that WV is one of the top eight teams in the country this year. I think the ranking is fair.

Nova returns its top 6 players from a team that was markedly better then West Virginia this year. How can they not be ranked higher then West Virginia? I have West Virginia as #14 in the country - it's tough to justify putting the third place big east team much higher then that.

UConn is #2 - don't have them rebuilding.

Syracuse at #32 - it will be a down year. Where will the scoring come from. When GMAc was one of the two options, he was a ridiculous chucker - it can be worse next year with him as the only option. Devendorf will have to be a stud. Can any of the juniors become a scorer: Roberts, Watkins or Nichols. I


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

You have Miami where I'd put them.

I agree that UNC will not be a great team next year, but they certainly will be in the top 25. Sean May is too good.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Based on what draftcity has, then UNC at 36 is about right. If we lose both Williamses, McCants, Felton, Manuel and Scott, then we won't be a very good team next year; however, I think McCants stays(why would he go after a bad season), and Williams will also stay. If those two stay, combined with May, the incoming freshman class, and the improvement of our other guys, then we should be a top 15/20 team, with our only weakness being PG, and depth at C. Williams, May and McCants are beasts and all are candidates for POY. Here is our projected line-up:

PG Quentin Thomas/Marcus Ginyard
SG Rashad McCants/Bobby Frasor/Danny Green
SF Marvin Williams/Reshawn Terry
PF Tyler Hansbrough/David Noel
C Sean May/Byron Sanders


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I think with a core of McCants, Williams, and May, UNC is a top 5 team.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

I give you props for putting Memphis and Arkansas as high as you did after how bad they underperformed this season.

This could be a huge turn around year for both of those teams though and they both have enough talent to be top 10 teams.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Arkansas a 5 seed? I would be SHOCKED if they came close to even being a BUBBLE team. That team is awful. Just terrible.



WHOA WHOA!!!

You gotta back that up and find a way to tell me that they don't have any talent on that team.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It has nothing to do with talent.

Alot of teams have talent, but they are just not coached right.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stan Heath better get into the tournament next year or he will be out of a job.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Just an FYI for anyone wondering about any lower profile conference teams next year. Creighton, Bucknell, Wisconsin-Milwaukee, Old Dominion, Winthrop, Fairleigh Dickinson, Chattanooga and Ohio all return the bulk of their teams next year. If each one of these teams returns to the tournament, I guarantee at least 3 of them win next year. In Winthrop's case, the majority of their players were Fr. and Soph. this year. 

Also keep an eye on Davidson, Weber State, VCU and Cal-State Fullerton as well.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*UW-Milwaukee should be in the top 25 polls to begin next year...although they probably won't be, they do have an awesome team returning....

PG: Chris Hill, sr./Allan Hanson, so.
SG: Boo Davis,sr.
SF: Joah Tucker, sr./ Mark Pancratz, sr.
PF: Adrian Tigert, sr.
C: Jason McCoy, sr./Derrick Ford, sr.

This team is as experienced as they come, and with 6-10, 300 pound transfer from a Community College on his way, this team should be a bit better inside. Boo Davis can be as good as Ed McCants, if not better, and without McCants, Joah Tucker will be looked at as the #1 option. Tucker showed against Illinios that he is capable of being the go-to guy, as he scored 32. Chris Hill should be a Horizon League 1st Teamer, as should Adrian Tigert, who enjoyed a nice NCAA tourney, which will give him confidence going into next year. Jason McCoy, a transfer from Rutgers, played very well down the stretch, and will be above average in the small Horizon League.

If we can get a decent coach, they will inherit a top 25 team, that should expect nothing less that making the NCAA tourney, if not the 2nd Round....with the national exposure that UWM has been getting, hopefully UWM basketball will be on the map for awhile! :biggrin: *


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> It has nothing to do with talent.
> 
> Alot of teams have talent, but they are just not coached right.



Exactly, but I have heard Heath talk and he really seems commited to going all out this offseason and looking over the program top to bottom to get everything back to where it should be.

I have faith they they will have a breakout year this year......because if they dont, Heath's *** is gone.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Just an FYI for anyone wondering about any lower profile conference teams next year. Creighton, Bucknell, Wisconsin-Milwaukee, Old Dominion, Winthrop, Fairleigh Dickinson, Chattanooga and Ohio all return the bulk of their teams next year. If each one of these teams returns to the tournament, I guarantee at least 3 of them win next year. In Winthrop's case, the majority of their players were Fr. and Soph. this year.
> 
> Also keep an eye on Davidson, Weber State, VCU and Cal-State Fullerton as well.


It will be interesting to see the schedules of Old Dominion, Ohio and Winthrop next year. If they can win a couple of games in preseason against good major teams, they can actually all get top 10 seeds. Although they would probably a 10 or 11, then the dreaded 8 or 9 seed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> It will be interesting to see the schedules of Old Dominion, Ohio and Winthrop next year. If they can win a couple of games in preseason against good major teams, they can actually all get top 10 seeds. Although they would probably a 10 or 11, then the dreaded 8 or 9 seed.


I actually don't see the point of wanting a top 9 seed if I'm from a lower profile conference. The committee likes to put teams from the Horizon, MVC, MAC and other leagues in those 8-9 games as a means of getting them out of the tournament quickly. If you put them in a 10, 11 or 12 area, you give them a much better chance of advancing. 

Remember before the tournament started, I said mid-major teams who are seeded 8 or higher rarely live up to their seed. Well, SIU, Pacific and Gonzaga all got out of the first round, which is a step in the right direction, but they didn't have the moxey to get to the next round, although SIU and Gonzaga acquitted themselves well.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

IIRC,The last instance of a team from a bottom tier conference getting a top 10 seed, was College of Charleston with an 8 seed in 1999. I remember them being not too pleased with that seeding.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I moved them up from a seven seed to a fourth seed despite the losses of Salley and Fischer, I think that is the recognition for them being in the elite 8. Despite making the elite eight, does not mean that WV is one of the top eight teams in the country this year. I think the ranking is fair.
> 
> Nova returns its top 6 players from a team that was markedly better then West Virginia this year. How can they not be ranked higher then West Virginia? I have West Virginia as #14 in the country - it's tough to justify putting the third place big east team much higher then that.
> 
> ...


Didn't see UConn at all so I messed up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> IIRC,The last instance of a team from a bottom tier conference getting a top 10 seed, was College of Charleston with an 8 seed in 1999. I remember them being not too pleased with that seeding.


Yes, they were 29-1 and they should have been seeded a 6 seed, but the committee screwed them. Ironic, they haven't been back to the tournament since that year. They played a damn good Tulsa team which went to the Elite Eight a year later. Not to mention that Tulsa ended up playing only the best Duke team in the last 10 years.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

If Williams, McCants and May all return, then i think they are Top 10-20, but they need to sort out their PG problems if they want to be a Top 5 team. I think Felton is pretty much already out the door now that they won a national title. May will probably stay, b/c he isn't high on NBA lists, and Williams and McCants are toss-ups. They need to work out Ginyard, Thomas and Frasor, and find a starting PG, b/c Felton is a huge loss.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I think with a core of McCants, Williams, and May, UNC is a top 5 team.


I totally agree. However, there is a strong possibility that only May will return.


----------

